# Fabri Fibra estromesso dal concerto del 1° maggio: "Sessista e omofobo"



## Now i'm here (17 Aprile 2013)

*Fabri Fibra estromesso dal concerto del 1° maggio: "Sessista e omofobo"*

*Fabri Fibra estromesso dal concerto del 1° maggio: "Sessista e omofobo"*

*Fabri Fibra *è stato a sorpresa estromesso dal cartellone del *concerto del 1° maggio *dopo essere stato inserito fra gli headliner.
La decisione è stata presa dagli organizzatori per via dell'istanza presentata *dall'associazione D.i.re *(Donne in rete contro la violenza)contro il rapper marchigiano, *accusato di omofobia e sessismo *per i testi di alcune sue canzoni.

Questa la *replica ufficiale del rapper*: "Concertone del Primo Maggio in Piazza San Giovanni: nemmeno quest'anno sarò su quel palco". Mi sembrava strano. In effetti, l'invito entusiasta da parte di Marco Godano mi aveva sorpreso, era una bella novità. Invece poi non sono gli organizzatori che decidono chi suona in piazza. Nei miei testi forse non tutti ci leggono l'impegno politico o sociale necessario per eventi del genere. Nel 2013, per alcuni, il rap e i suoi meccanismi artistici sono ancora da interpretare e da capire fino in fondo. Qualcuno voleva che io suonassi e qualcuno no. Nonostante il tentativo, non si fa nulla. Il Primo Maggio è ancora soggetto a certi schemi che in altri circuiti live non ci sono o comunque non ci sono più. Penso in ogni caso che i concerti siano una bella occasione per i ragazzi di vivere esperienze musicali reali. Ci vediamo comunque in tour quest'estate e quest'autunno".


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2013)

Credo che nessuno ne sentirà la mancanza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Aprile 2013)

Fabri Fibra, madonna che fine...


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2013)

Ma invitassero musicisti seri al concerto del 1 Maggio, non ste mezze tacche.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Aprile 2013)

Sai che perdita


----------



## iceman. (18 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma invitassero musicisti seri al concerto del 1 Maggio, non ste mezze tacche.




Tipo d'alessio e biaggio?


----------



## Stex (18 Aprile 2013)

ma xke fanno ancora il concerto??? festa dei lavoratori??? ma se nn lavora piu nessuno...


----------



## Brain84 (18 Aprile 2013)

Devono invitare gli Elii. Gli farei cantare "il complesso del primo maggio" in loop per le prime 2 ore di concerti. Almeno si renderanno conto dell'inutilità e dei personaggi che questa manifestazione ha portato.


----------



## Dexter (18 Aprile 2013)

ma non era lui che cantava quella roba che faceva mi piacciono le donneeeeee evviva le donne  ?


----------



## runner (18 Aprile 2013)

bigottismo musicale


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Credo che nessuno ne sentirà la mancanza


Amen.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Aprile 2013)

Non vado pazzo per Fibra, se non per i primi lavori quando era underground con gli uomini di mare, ma la motivazione dell'esclusione è parecchio discutibile se non ridicola.


----------



## Hammer (21 Aprile 2013)

Odio Fibra, ma questa espulsione è figlia del perbenismo ipocrita.


----------

